# Ring Toss with Peanut



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, I got my Ring Toss toy in the mail Monday afternoon. An online friend sent it to me for my birthday, along with 2 feathers from each of her birds, 2 finger traps (for the tiels) and a couple little balls, and a small set of Tiel stickers, OH! And a picture of her with her B&G Macaw. 

Well, I started training right away, because I was SO excited. I spent a half an hour total last night, and an hour today. So far, SO GOOD!!! She already picks up the rings, and places them (one at a time) in my hand!! I am so proud of her. She learns so quick, and seems to enjoy it. I forgot who, but whoever on here said Drama helps a lot...Well, I put it to the test, and it works out GREAT! If I use drama, she seems to get really excited!

Well, I need a break and lunch.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice! Sounds like she's learning fast..maybe take a video and post it so we can see too! What are finger traps ?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She's a smart one, kudos!


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

I will take a vid tomorrow Aly. Finger traps are http://www.birdtoypart.com/Wood_Finger_Traps_op_800x600.jpg

And Thanks to both of you. This evening, she is just starting to put the rings on the post, but just barely.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh! Thanks...they're little shreddies. I wouldn't put them on your finger though as it would encourage biting your actual finger.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Bless her! 

Keep us updated & let us know how she's progressing with it.


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, Peanut knows the concept, and is starting to put the rings on. She can be stubborn, but it just means she needs a break. She is coming along SO GOOD!! Vid will be posted tomorrow.


----------

